# Largest field of view goggle 2014/15?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Electric is still best. Eg3


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Been wondering about this myself. Sales are coming up...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably gonna buy me a pair of Anon M2s this summer when they hit 50% off.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The anon M2 is like #3 on my personal list for FOV..... Hubble is #2.... Electric EG2/3 are #1. Zeal is around #4 or 5 with DYE. Shred had some nice new goggles too that were in line with Zeal and DYE. I would buy smith IOX before any of those three though because they are more comfortable and the optics are clearer, FOV is slightly less though.

None of the Oakley really fit me well so they are far down my list. 

The electrics just got it right with the FOV from the start. Their optics could be a little better but fuck it, I just carry a spare lens on snowy days because I know I am gonna fog up with pow shots clogging up my venting.....


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Argo said:


> The anon M2 is like #3 on my personal list for FOV..... Hubble is #2.... Electric EG2/3 are #1. Zeal is around #4 or 5 with DYE. Shred had some nice new goggles too that were in line with Zeal and DYE. I would buy smith IOX before any of those three though because they are more comfortable and the optics are clearer, FOV is slightly less though.
> 
> None of the Oakley really fit me well so they are far down my list.
> 
> The electrics just got it right with the FOV from the start. Their optics could be a little better but fuck it, I just carry a spare lens on snowy days because I know I am gonna fog up with pow shots clogging up my venting.....


I've heard the Anon Comrade and Oakley Canopy are biggest FOV with normal frame style for 2015


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hubbles no contest. It's actually a bit strange feeling having a goggle on and seeing that little amount of frame.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JVee said:


> I've heard the Anon Comrade and Oakley Canopy are biggest FOV with normal frame style for 2015



Not on my face they aren't.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Hubbles no contest. It's actually a bit strange feeling having a goggle on and seeing that little amount of frame.


Yeah, I like the Hubble a lot, they just fit so close to my face that I know they will fog easily...right now I only worry about fogging on pow days. They are damn near the eg goggles for fov, I just see a little more nose bridge on them than the electrics. 

Every face is different though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not buying the M2's as much for FOV but for the ease of changing lenses. That system is slick. Currently using VonZipper Fishbowls and they're almost like not wearing goggles at all. Can't really even see the frames when you're wearing them. The M2's aren't _that_ far behind in that category. Plus, to be honest, VZ's optics pretty much suck ass.

Their optic quality was the first strike against them and the fact that someone from them trolls the shit out of this forum on occasion was pretty much their second and last strike as far as I'm concerned.

Oakleys have just never worked for me. They just don't fit my face at all, I find their surround foam to be itchy, and it's just weird how far they sit from you face. Nothing against Oakley, they simply don't work for me.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Another vote for VZ fishbowls. I pretty much tried them all and still own a pair of EG2 and Oakley Canopy. EG2 has been collection dust and I only wear the Canopies on a blue bird day because of the dark mirror lense.

VZs are the most comfortable goggles I've ever worn. Having said that, the Oakley's have the best lenses(clear, accurate) hands down.


----------



## PowderManDan (Mar 18, 2014)

What Goggles would you guys rate now in 2014?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

PowderManDan said:


> What Goggles would you guys rate now in 2014?


I don't think anything has changed in the last two weeks...:dunno:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've tried them and don't understand what all the fuss is about massive field of view. Standard goggles let me see everything I need to see. Great little marketing angle, but I think giant FOV is a gimmick when it comes to snowboarding/skiing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

extra0 said:


> I've tried them and don't understand what all the fuss is about massive field of view. Standard goggles let me see everything I need to see. Great little marketing angle, but I think giant FOV is a gimmick when it comes to snowboarding/skiing.


I dunno, I can't go back to regular goggles. Feels like tunnel vision.


----------



## PowderManDan (Mar 18, 2014)

freshy said:


> I dunno, I can't go back to regular goggles. Feels like tunnel vision.


What Goggles have you come to like Freshy?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

freshy said:


> I dunno, I can't go back to regular goggles. Feels like tunnel vision.


My sentiments exactly. I CAN wear any goggle and ride fine but I want the biggest fov I can get....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

PowderManDan said:


> What Goggles have you come to like Freshy?


I like the eg2, but I have been pondering getting some Smith I/O's if they fit nice. But the eg3's are pretty nice too.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I reckon anyone using Oakley and Contour gets the largest field of view, i mean i put the Contour+2 on my kids helmet, and i can even see what is behind me when i use my Oakley Airwaves... Haha


----------



## PowderManDan (Mar 18, 2014)

I learned that the Electric EG1's, 2's and 3's are just variants in size. 

Thanks to you guy I went for the EG1's !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Eg1 is not the same. Eg2.5, eg2 and eg3 are similar design, different size.... Eg1 is different


----------



## PowderManDan (Mar 18, 2014)

Ah ! Ok.

Either way they seem good and got them cheap so all good.


----------



## Jamesinvt (Jan 30, 2014)

Not the cheapest goggles by any stretch, but I got M2's this year and love them. The magnetic lens system is AWESOME for variable weather days and quickly popping them out to dry during breaks.


----------

